# Temp rise but not ovulated



## Tinkerbell3

For the past 3 years almost every month I've charted my temps and seen an obvious rise plus AF will always show up when expected, 14 days after the temp rise. I took this as a good sign and pretty much confirmation I don't have problems ovulating.

A spanner has now been thrown in the works, I'm currently doing a natural FET cycle so having regular scans, had a scan on Monday which showed a 12mm follicle, however Tuesday I had a large temp rise exactly as normal the day after I've ovulated, temp is up even higher today but went in for another scan to check that I've ovulated and nope the follicle is still there and now 14mm so not even quite mature yet.
I even had positive OPKs Monday and Tuesday, by Tuesday even it was negative, still a line but much fainter.

So does anyone else have any experience of temp rises and not ovulating? I didn't think it was possible until today and now I'm feeling extremely confused and worried what's going to happen with the FET cycle.


----------



## pbl_ge

This is one of those things that gets mentioned sometimes in the context of a woman who knows someone who knows someone, but is rarely seen in real life. You're like an urban legend! (Sorry, don't mean to make light.) 

Did you ask your doctor about it? It's definitely possible to get positive OPKs before you O (you'd get more positives later), but your temp shouldn't go high and stay high before you do. 

Will be watching this thread for more explanations.....


----------



## Tinkerbell3

haha I was worried I'd be one of those people in this situation, why cant i be one those 'I didn't know I was pregnant' legends ;)

As soon as I went in for the scan I mentioned that I think, 99.9% sure I ovulated Monday, he wasn't so sure because Mondays scan but said well let's scan and see what's happening. He looked at my chart and agreed that it looks like I've ovulated but after being scanned he said I definitely hadn't ovulated because if I had the follicle that's there wouldn't have grown 2mm between Monday and today.

I've just had a call from them, I have to go back again tomorrow for another scan and blood test so we'll see what things look like then, I will keep you updated with this crazy goings on ;)


----------



## Myshelsong

'-- Stalking this tread

I was wondering if you have heard anything else about this.

I believe my cousin could have had this. They charted and everything looked normal it wasnt until they were getting scans that they noticed she was not ovulating after the temp rise or the egg that was released was immature.


----------



## Tinkerbell3

My clinic continued to do scans and bloods (for LH) throughout the week and on the saturday I still hadn't ovulated and follicle was at 17mm but the blood work showed my LH surge, strangely enough my temp had dropped back down that day and Sunday and spiked back up Monday.
They haven't scanned me again since, told me there was no need as my LH levels were high, I hope I have ovulated this time cause they booked me in for embryo transfer friday.


----------



## popchick75

Yes...it is called Luteinized Unruptured Follicle Syndrome (LUFS).

Here is a link. Page down a bit and there is a definition of what it is:

https://www.ehow.com/about_5422325_can-lh-surge-not-ovulate.html


----------



## Briss

Tinkerbell, I completely understand your concern it's worrying for TTC naturally cos we are used to relying on OPK and temp rise. During my IVF I had a temp rise on the morning of my EC and was sure I ovulated. I know my temp levels before and after O so can always say what's going on. So I asked for a scan but the follicle was still in place. it really got me thinking that we might not have been timing BD well all these years of natural TTC&#8230; it goes against everything I've read on the subject but here you are. the doc said they do not rely on temp at all but they do rely on OPK. 

popchick, It is totally possible to have an LH surge and not ovulate but in this case you would not be getting your temp up, it will stay low until you O. the problem is that you have LH surge and your temp goes up and stays up and yet you may ovulate after your temp is up or not at all. complete mystery to me.


----------



## popchick75

Briss said:


> Tinkerbell, I completely understand your concern it's worrying for TTC naturally cos we are used to relying on OPK and temp rise. During my IVF I had a temp rise on the morning of my EC and was sure I ovulated. I know my temp levels before and after O so can always say what's going on. So I asked for a scan but the follicle was still in place. it really got me thinking that we might not have been timing BD well all these years of natural TTC&#8230; it goes against everything I've read on the subject but here you are. the doc said they do not rely on temp at all but they do rely on OPK.
> 
> popchick, It is totally possible to have an LH surge and not ovulate but in this case you would not be getting your temp up, it will stay low until you O. the problem is that you have LH surge and your temp goes up and stays up and yet you may ovulate after your temp is up or not at all. complete mystery to me.

Briss - - If you have LUFS your temp will go up and you'll get your surge but you still won't ovulate:

_Luteinized Unruptured Follicle Syndrome

Occasionally, you can experience all the classic signs of ovulation, including an LH surge and change in basal body temperature and still not have ovulated. In a condition called, Luteinized Unruptured Follicle Syndrome (LUFS), the egg reacts to the LH surge but is unable to pass through the ovarian wall. The follicle then forms a cyst which, in most cases, dissolves on its own. Since your body reacts as though ovulation has occurred, the only way to confirm LUFS is by seeing the cyst on an ultrasound._


----------



## Briss

popchick, that makes sense but then the follicle would form a cyst which you can see on the scan. I think in our case ovulation just did not happen yet cos the follicle was intact it did not turn into a cyst. also the temp rise is caused by progesterone which is produced by yellow body - the follicle which released the egg. if the follicle did not release an egg and turned into a cyst it will continue producing estrogen, not progesterone, then what is causing the temp rise?

I think I would just agree with my doc that temp is not that reliable you could get a temp rise a day or two early before the actual O, maybe some other factors are affecting the temp who knows. 

My ovulation was confirmed by a blood test and also they could see yellow body after O, I am just thinking that we should not probably rely too much on temp in pinpointing the exact day of O cos a temp rise may not necessarily mean you already ovulated.


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

Briss said:


> popchick, that makes sense but then the follicle would form a cyst which you can see on the scan. I think in our case ovulation just did not happen yet cos the follicle was intact it did not turn into a cyst. also the temp rise is caused by progesterone which is produced by yellow body - the follicle which released the egg. if the follicle did not release an egg and turned into a cyst it will continue producing estrogen, not progesterone, then what is causing the temp rise?
> 
> I think I would just agree with my doc that temp is not that reliable you could get a temp rise a day or two early before the actual O, maybe some other factors are affecting the temp who knows.
> 
> My ovulation was confirmed by a blood test and also they could see yellow body after O, I am just thinking that we should not probably rely too much on temp in pinpointing the exact day of O cos a temp rise may not necessarily mean you already ovulated.

Good to know as I do rely on temp a lot - very interesting, hadn't heard of it before! Good luck to you all x


----------

